# David C Jeffrey



## JOHNKITTO (Oct 19, 2005)

I am trying to locate an old school chum and ship mate. We went to Graham Sea Training School in Scarborough from 1961 to 1966 and we both joined Bank Line, we sat second mates at Boulevard School in Hull in 1970 and He joined United Baltic shortly after. He was best man at my wedding in 1972 and I lost contact with him shortly after that. He had a nick name with United Baltic of Lapsy(?) apparently it was Finnish for baby face.
If any one can help I would be grateful.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Suggest you ask same question on the MN site www.mowbars.plus.com


----------



## daveskents (Aug 26, 2005)

John,

Thing he was in Cable & wireless Marine, now Global marine Systems Ltd.


Rgds
Dave


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Last time I saw Dave was in the 80,s he was Mate on one of the RoRo,s think it was Baltic Progress after that I heard he went Master with Crescent Shipping on some sort of specialized Tanker.


----------



## LauriV (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyhow the Finnish word for a child is LAPSI


----------



## JOHNKITTO (Oct 19, 2005)

Dave told me the Finnish girls called him that because of his baby face
John


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Lapsi and I were pals in the 70s.I last heard he was skipper of a cable layer.If anybody has info as to his whereabouts please post it as I dearly love to be in touch with him and his family again.Baltic Valiant.U.B.C.Regards Mick.


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Dave was called Lapsi because Davy became Davy Baby hence to the Finnish lapsi.He got the nickname whilst 3rd Mate in Baltic Valiant in Kotka, Finland.


----------



## cenobite103 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave Jeffrey is Master with Global Marine. Sailed with him a couple of times when he was on the Wave Venture and the Cable Retriever.

If you go into Global Marine's website there is a photo of him in the personnel section.

Regards
John Wright


----------

